# Hostility on the boards?



## imdaman1 (Apr 10, 2005)

I got suspended from one of the boards last night because I got into it with one of the mods.  Somebody asked for opinions on Milk Thistle and I said it was an over-rated waste of money, in my opinion.  Then I kinda praised the not-so-legal supps for giving me nice gains and the shit hit the fan!!!! lol - I'm told I have not been banned yet.  I guess we'll see what happens.

Now I see Sarge is pissed off at some guy here!  Anybody seeing drama on  the other boards?


----------



## DragonRider (Apr 10, 2005)

That's kind of harsh. Sounds a little nitpicky to me.


----------



## ronnier38930 (Apr 10, 2005)

Why can't we all just get along !!!!!   Everybody is different and everything we inject or swallow has a slightly different effect on our body. I read all that I can before I try something new then I give it a try to see how my body reacts.  I never give an heavy oponion on something because I am not a scientist,dont have a huge research lab, and don't have a Ph.D. 

just my 2 cents


----------



## TexasCreed (Apr 11, 2005)

they'll get over it. who is sarge pissed at? probably dr.


----------



## imdaman1 (Apr 11, 2005)

TexasCreed said:
			
		

> they'll get over it. who is sarge pissed at? probably dr.



LOL!!!  Believe it or not, its not DR this time.  

Some new guy posted a comment in the source section.  The guy was taking a direct "shot" at Sarge and Sarge threatened to ban him.


----------



## imdaman1 (Apr 11, 2005)

ronnier38930 said:
			
		

> Why can't we all just get along !!!!!   Everybody is different and everything we inject or swallow has a slightly different effect on our body. I read all that I can before I try something new then I give it a try to see how my body reacts.  I never give an heavy oponion on something because I am not a scientist,dont have a huge research lab, and don't have a Ph.D.
> 
> just my 2 cents



I really didn't give a "heavy" opinion.  I simply posted a comment reflecting my personal experience - and I made sure to specify that it was MY PERSONAL EXPERIENCE.  It amazes me when someone refuses to believe that someone's body can react differently than theirs!  Some guys insist that they know your body better than you do!!  Its just silly!


----------



## imdaman1 (Apr 11, 2005)

They are letting me back in now.  I wish it wasn't a closed forum - Id love to post a link to the thread that got me suspended!  I'll try it anyway and you guys can tell me if it works.

http://theironpit.com/board/index.php?showtopic=4246&view=getnewpost


----------



## tee (Apr 12, 2005)

Heck Imdaman, I was going to ban you long ago, but I was told its NOT nice to pick on the mentally handicapped 








There, fixed it.


----------



## Blackbird (Apr 12, 2005)

Wow Tee that's one hell of a Freudian slip.  Or did you mean that it is nice to pick on the mentally handicapped?


----------



## tee (Apr 12, 2005)

Blackbird said:
			
		

> Wow Tee that's one hell of a Freudian slip.  Or did you mean that it is nice to pick on the mentally handicapped?



HAHAHA, I type like shit!


----------



## TexasCreed (Apr 12, 2005)

wait, damn nut chin edited it. im assuming he put "its nice to pick on them" ?????????


----------



## tee (Apr 12, 2005)

TexasCreed said:
			
		

> wait, damn nut chin edited it. im assuming he put "its nice to pick on them" ?????????


Ya, thats what I did.


----------



## DragonRider (Apr 12, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> I really didn't give a "heavy" opinion.  I simply posted a comment reflecting my personal experience - and I made sure to specify that it was MY PERSONAL EXPERIENCE.  It amazes me when someone refuses to believe that someone's body can react differently than theirs!  Some guys insist that they know your body better than you do!!  Its just silly!


I know what you mean. I don't respond to low doses, but everyone else is growing from 150lbs to 300lbs on 500mg per week.


----------



## imdaman1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Can you guys read the thread?


----------



## imdaman1 (Apr 12, 2005)

I also got slammed on another board because I suggested someone do a test e 500mg, deca 400mg, and dbol 35mg ED first cycle.  This other guy had some long-ass nonsense explanation for why deca is not good for beginners.  He didn't like my pct advice either.  I think it was too simple for him - LOL.
He says you have to take Nolva, Clomid, HCG, and femara for proper pct.
He thinks the pct should cost more than the cycle itself.


----------



## imdaman1 (Apr 12, 2005)

I hope this guy doesn't come here.  He's would probably say we are all dumbasses here!


----------



## dugie82 (Apr 12, 2005)

i have to agree, every other board i have been to has suggested some massive PCT, HCG for 2 weeks and nolva and clomid in pretty high dosages.


----------



## BIGSARGE (Apr 12, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> LOL!!!  Believe it or not, its not DR this time.
> 
> Some new guy posted a comment in the source section.  The guy was taking a direct "shot" at Sarge and Sarge threatened to ban him.


YEAH THIS MOTHERFUCKER COMPLAINED ABOUT CHRIS SAYING THE TRACK# DIDNT WORK THEN WHEN WE EXPLAINED HOW TRACKING WAS HE TRIED TO CHANGE HIS STORY SAYING HE HAD ORDERED BEFORE. I WAS LIKE THIS IS WHY NEWBIES SHOULDNT DO THIS. AND HE CAME BACK WITH I SHOULDNT BE ORDERING AND I SHOULDNT EVEN BE ON THE BOARD. IM JUST WAITING FOR THAT FUCKER TO SAY SOMETHING ELSE.


----------



## TexasCreed (Apr 12, 2005)

damn idiots. probably yankees, lol


----------



## imdaman1 (Apr 12, 2005)

BIGSARGE said:
			
		

> YEAH THIS MOTHERFUCKER COMPLAINED ABOUT CHRIS SAYING THE TRACK# DIDNT WORK THEN WHEN WE EXPLAINED HOW TRACKING WAS HE TRIED TO CHANGE HIS STORY SAYING HE HAD ORDERED BEFORE. I WAS LIKE THIS IS WHY NEWBIES SHOULDNT DO THIS. AND HE CAME BACK WITH I SHOULDNT BE ORDERING AND I SHOULDNT EVEN BE ON THE BOARD. IM JUST WAITING FOR THAT FUCKER TO SAY SOMETHING ELSE.



lol


----------



## DragonRider (Apr 12, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> Can you guys read the thread?



No. You have to be a member.


----------



## DragonRider (Apr 12, 2005)

BIGSARGE said:
			
		

> YEAH THIS MOTHERFUCKER COMPLAINED ABOUT CHRIS SAYING THE TRACK# DIDNT WORK THEN WHEN WE EXPLAINED HOW TRACKING WAS HE TRIED TO CHANGE HIS STORY SAYING HE HAD ORDERED BEFORE. I WAS LIKE THIS IS WHY NEWBIES SHOULDNT DO THIS. AND HE CAME BACK WITH I SHOULDNT BE ORDERING AND I SHOULDNT EVEN BE ON THE BOARD. IM JUST WAITING FOR THAT FUCKER TO SAY SOMETHING ELSE.


BIGSARGE is back and he is in rare form. 


I think he was smart enough to figure out who he was talking to.


----------



## big o (Apr 13, 2005)

Sarge,that attitude is exactly why I don't want to do A-drl....LOL...I'm a raving lunatic without it....That guy was an idiot!..Chris is A#1 in my book....


----------



## imdaman1 (Apr 14, 2005)

I got suspended again - this time for 10 days.  I posted that article called "Liver Hepatoxicity, Fact or Fiction."  The same guy replied to it: "That article does not impress me bro.  I work in the medical field and blah, blah, blah."  It was an ignorant response at best.

I replied "Dammit!  My main goal here is to impress you man.  I can't believe it didn't work.  Now that I know you work in the medical field, I'm am very impressed!  That means you know more than the guy who wrote the article and all the guys who wrote the books on the list of reference materials."

Then I got suspended again.


----------



## imdaman1 (Apr 14, 2005)

This guy is a mod.  He needs to quit being a dick.  Shits getting old.


----------



## tee (Apr 14, 2005)

Why do you go to their board? It sounds like its run by children.


----------



## imdaman1 (Apr 14, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> Why do you go to their board? It sounds like its run by children.



Its just the one guy.  I think he is probably having some personal problems or something - ya know - taking it out on me or whatever.  His girl probably just left him for another woman or something like that.  lol
Some of my long-time friends are also there.  The administrator is Pitbull - a great guy!  I sent him a pm at another board to make sure he knows whats happening.  I'm gonna wait and see how he responds.
I was thinkin about just staying away.  But if I do that, that a-hole wins.  It will take more than some dumbass like that run me off.


----------



## tee (Apr 14, 2005)

If he is doing what you say he is, and they dont straighten him out, I wouldnt waste my time posting there. You can just hang out here where the mods let you get away with all kinds of shit!


----------



## imdaman1 (Apr 14, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> If he is doing what you say he is, and they dont straighten him out, I wouldnt waste my time posting there. You can just hang out here where the mods let you get away with all kinds of shit!



Damn good point!!!  LOL


----------



## TexasCreed (Apr 14, 2005)

true, tee is easily convinced. ask wolfy


----------



## DragonRider (Apr 15, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> I got suspended again - this time for 10 days.  I posted that article called "Liver Hepatoxicity, Fact or Fiction."  The same guy replied to it: "That article does not impress me bro.  I work in the medical field and blah, blah, blah."  It was an ignorant response at best.
> 
> I replied "Dammit!  My main goal here is to impress you man.  I can't believe it didn't work.  Now that I know you work in the medical field, I'm am very impressed!  That means you know more than the guy who wrote the article and all the guys who wrote the books on the list of reference materials."
> 
> Then I got suspended again.



He sounds like a prick. 
The test was done by a slew of medical scientists. Why wasn't he impressed? Some people in the medical community are still trying to prevent others from using steroids. He sounds like he is one of them.


----------



## imdaman1 (Apr 15, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> He sounds like a prick.
> The test was done by a slew of medical scientists. Why wasn't he impressed? Some people in the medical community are still trying to prevent others from using steroids. He sounds like he is one of them.



I wasn't trying to impress anyone.  I was just sharing information - you know - like we are supposed to do!

Note - whenever someone says they "work in the medical field" - the first thing I think of is the guy who cleans the shitter and sweeps the floor at the local Eckerds.  He is not a doctor, a nurse, a radiologist, orderly or intern.....No, hes not any of these, but he does "work in the medical field."


----------



## pincrusher (Apr 15, 2005)

hostility on the message boards will always be there because people get a feeling of "keyboard power"   they think they know everything and are bigger & tougher than everyone else.  if you run into problems on a message board, it is best to just ignore it and move on to a better board where they try to control drama and keyboard toughguys.


----------



## imdaman1 (Apr 16, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> hostility on the message boards will always be there because people get a feeling of "keyboard power"   they think they know everything and are bigger & tougher than everyone else.  if you run into problems on a message board, it is best to just ignore it and move on to a better board where they try to control drama and keyboard toughguys.



This is a little different.  Its a closed forum with very few active members.  We were a pretty tight group.  I really think this one guy has other issues going on that has led to his behavior.  I'm still waiting to hear back from the admin. to see what is going to happen.  Being that there are so few of us, I honestly don't think they want me gone - but we will see.  I don't have a problem leaving if that is what is best.


----------



## imdaman1 (Apr 18, 2005)

Update - Pitbull just got back and he is lifting mt suspension - as he is also counseling this "mod."  I would like to express much respect to my man Pitbull!  He is a member here - but, as a busy man - with his contest prep and all - rarely shows himself.  I can tell you all that he is a great guy who deserves much respect - he is a pro.  Everybody help me make this guy feel at home here at Anasci!


----------



## DragonRider (Apr 18, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> Update - Pitbull just got back and he is lifting mt suspension - as he is also counseling this "mod."  I would like to express much respect to my man Pitbull!  He is a member here - but, as a busy man - with his contest prep and all - rarely shows himself.  I can tell you all that he is a great guy who deserves much respect - he is a pro.  Everybody help me make this guy feel at home here at Anasci!


I know Pitbull by reputation from a couple of boards I visit. He is a stand up guy. 
Reputation means everything here. You can't just run to another board. It all follows you. This is a relatively small and tight community.


----------



## tee (Apr 18, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> I know Pitbull by reputation from a couple of boards I visit. He is a stand up guy.
> Reputation means everything here. You can't just run to another board. It all follows you. This is a relatively small and tight community.



Same here. I have always seen and heard great things about him.


----------



## imdaman1 (Apr 18, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> I know Pitbull by reputation from a couple of boards I visit. He is a stand up guy.
> Reputation means everything here. You can't just run to another board. It all follows you. This is a relatively small and tight community.



You also know this other "person."  I don't think it is necessary to say his name at this point.  I don't think he has ever given anyone any trouble until now.  I'm not sure whats going on with him - but I'm gonna give him every opportunity to get his crap together and start acting like a man.......


----------



## pincrusher (Apr 18, 2005)

im glad things are working out for ya. its a shame that sometimes people let their emotions get the best of them but i guess we all have times where we are at a weakened state and do or say things we will later regret.  hopefully this guy will step to the plate and acknowledge his mistake.

i know all to well about hostility because i was banned from a website because i became a mod on a competing site and a certain female mod hated the competing site.  she is always bashing the site i mod at and calling them scammers and such even though she has no proof of any wrongdoing and has been called out on this many times. she has also destroyed the working relationships between quite a few boards that used to be friendly and supportive of each other because of her trash talking.  through all this she still has a loyal following despite her blatent lies.  she also is considered an expert in the field of steroid usage yet she weights over 200lbs and only runs oral only cycles that make no sense when she posts them.


----------



## tee (Apr 18, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> im glad things are working out for ya. its a shame that sometimes people let their emotions get the best of them but i guess we all have times where we are at a weakened state and do or say things we will later regret.  hopefully this guy will step to the plate and acknowledge his mistake.
> 
> i know all to well about hostility because i was banned from a website because i became a mod on a competing site and a certain female mod hated the competing site.  she is always bashing the site i mod at and calling them scammers and such even though she has no proof of any wrongdoing and has been called out on this many times. she has also destroyed the working relationships between quite a few boards that used to be friendly and supportive of each other because of her trash talking.  through all this she still has a loyal following despite her blatent lies.  she also is considered an expert in the field of steroid usage yet she weights over 200lbs and only runs oral only cycles that make no sense when she posts them.



Are her initials B.M?


----------



## DragonRider (Apr 22, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> I got suspended again - this time for 10 days.
> Then I got suspended again.


Imdaman, I'm getting to experience the same thing as you on a couple of different boards. 
On one board I was banned from the board. The reason is because the board owner is a member at this board and one of his posts was moved from the anabolic section to the source section. I didn't even move it, but because I'm a MOD on this board, I got banned.
On another board I lost my VIP status, because there was an argument on this board. Again, I wasn't even involved, the only thing I did was try to smooth some ruffled feathers, but since I'm a MOD here I lost my status.
Oh well, what can you do.

The thing is, both of these folks are still members here. We don't treat people the way we get treated. I'm proud of that.


----------



## pincrusher (Apr 22, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> Are her initials B.M?


no they are C.F.


----------



## imdaman1 (Apr 22, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Imdaman, I'm getting to experience the same thing as you on a couple of different boards.
> On one board I was banned from the board. The reason is because the board owner is a member at this board and one of his posts was moved from the anabolic section to the source section. I didn't even move it, but because I'm a MOD on this board, I got banned.
> On another board I lost my VIP status, because there was an argument on this board. Again, I wasn't even involved, the only thing I did was try to smooth some ruffled feathers, but since I'm a MOD here I lost my status.
> Oh well, what can you do.
> ...




What the hell?!  Thats f'd up brother.  Guys are goin nuts for some reason!


----------



## imdaman1 (Apr 22, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Imdaman, I'm getting to experience the same thing as you on a couple of different boards.
> On one board I was banned from the board. The reason is because the board owner is a member at this board and one of his posts was moved from the anabolic section to the source section. I didn't even move it, but because I'm a MOD on this board, I got banned.
> On another board I lost my VIP status, because there was an argument on this board. Again, I wasn't even involved, the only thing I did was try to smooth some ruffled feathers, but since I'm a MOD here I lost my status.
> Oh well, what can you do.
> ...



I bet I know one of the a-holes you are talking about.  Bastard shouldn't even be here.


----------



## Blackbird (Apr 22, 2005)

Where I come from we have a rule, show one show all.  I need names, places, the who dunnits.
Cmon what the hell are you guys talking about.


----------



## kell11 (Apr 23, 2005)

*all this drama...barf*



			
				Blackbird said:
			
		

> Where I come from we have a rule, show one show all.  I need names, places, the who dunnits.
> Cmon what the hell are you guys talking about.


Bird they be talking about something happened *yesterday*
Hell, everybodys juiced up.Im surprised we don't see it everyday with a buncha gearheads all in one place.LOL.ya know?Fuck it .It was yesterday.sarge and pin had a difference of opinion.That's all.(at least I think that's what the yaps about.)
Nobody gimme any grief over answering Blackbird.(necksnapper)


----------



## imdaman1 (Apr 23, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> Bird they be talking about something happened *yesterday*
> Hell, everybodys juiced up.Im surprised we don't see it everyday with a buncha gearheads all in one place.LOL.ya know?Fuck it .It was yesterday.sarge and pin had a difference of opinion.That's all.(at least I think that's what the yaps about.)
> Nobody gimme any grief over answering Blackbird.(necksnapper)



For the record, I didn't know anything about a disaggreement between Pin and Sarge.  Where is the thread?  Somebody post a link.


----------



## DragonRider (Apr 23, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> For the record, I didn't know anything about a disaggreement between Pin and Sarge.  Where is the thread?  Somebody post a link.


It's all been erased. 
We are hoping this will blow over and we will go back to being one big happy family again. 
Even within families you have disagreements sometimes.


----------



## Parker123 (Apr 23, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> It's all been erased.
> We are hoping this will blow over and we will go back to being one big happy family again.
> Even within families you have disagreements sometimes.


Amen!


----------



## pincrusher (Apr 23, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> On another board I lost my VIP status, because there was an argument on this board. Again, I wasn't even involved, the only thing I did was try to smooth some ruffled feathers, but since I'm a MOD here I lost my status.
> Oh well, what can you do.
> 
> The thing is, both of these folks are still members here. We don't treat people the way we get treated. I'm proud of that.


if you are referring to the board you sent me a pm at, i sent ya a pm about your status over there.  the new upgrade deleted alot of peoples statuses and we are working on putting them back where they were. oyur status will be back to normal soon


----------



## BIGSARGE (Apr 23, 2005)

If Anyone Is Referring To The Disagreement Btween Pin And Myself As Far As I Am Concerned That Is Over And I Dont Want Anyone To Think Otherwise And Bring It Up. That Is Why I Deleted All The Threads. As Far As What Happened To Cause It I Stick By What I Did And The Mods That Know The (whole) Story Are In Agreement With Me. So Case Closed Lets Get Back To Having Fun. But Like I Said If Anyone Is Disrespected On A Personal Level You Will Be Banned 49.95 Or Not So Lets Not Forget That. Now Someone Post Up Some New Porn.


----------



## jsjs24 (Apr 24, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> Somebody asked for opinions on Milk Thistle and I said it was an over-rated waste of moneyQUOTE]
> 
> I agree, but it tastes pretty good.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Apr 24, 2005)

how does it taste good bro its in a pill lol


----------



## imdaman1 (Apr 24, 2005)

jsjs24 said:
			
		

> imdaman1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

